# cleaning



## bosshogg

god i am tired i have just spent the last two hours cleaning all the snakes out!! each week i forget how long it takes me :lol2:

didnt help that the tai beautys just wanted to eat me and the macklotts was her normal herslef who just wanted to me to hurry up so she could have her rabbit :whip:


----------



## Tomcat

Do you do a big clean once a week, or is this just a quick clean?


----------



## bosshogg

this was a quick clean remove poo and clean glass a full clean takes most of the weekend up!


----------

